# Visiting Isla Holbox in April but hoping to check out others while there



## brittneerae (Feb 22, 2016)

Hello all!

I have been reading threads on here for quite some time but this is my first post. I am hoping some of you can give us some advice or suggestions. We are visiting Isla Holbox in April this year (we meaning my husband, mom and dad). We have been to Mexico many times but never to Isla Holbox. We have really only stayed near Playa Del Carmen and Isla Mujeres. Though both of those places are beautiful, we are hoping to find a much less "Americanized" place to stay and, if all goes well, move to. By that, I only mean that we can find a town that isn't crawing with tourists and littered with Starbucks and McDonalds. We love Isla Mujeres but I use that as an example of a place that is starting to become too popular of a tourist destination. We are looking for something a little less well-known and more laid back. 

My husband Sam and I have two dogs, no kids, and a big drive to leave the US behind and start a new life near the beach. To put it simply, we feel like we are working to live and living to work. Both Mexico and Belize have been our front runners b/c of the accessibility by car rather than the nightmare of flying our dogs somewhere (they wouldn't do well flying b/c of anxiety and they are insane). We have always loved Mexico and the people of Mexico. We have been planning this move for some time now but have recently realized that you can't plan EVERYTHING before taking the plunge. If we did, we would never end up leaving and we would kick ourselves for years to come.

We aren't 100% sure what we will do for work yet. It will greatly depend on where we end up and if we see a need for something that we can provide. We love making our homemade products (soaps, lotions, balms ect) and it is possible we may venture out to run a small shop where we can make and sell these products as well as teach classes to locals on how to make them (we are a little crunchy granola over here in Colorado). I have read some stories of other people being very successful with similar businesses like this in the Caribbean b/c people are eager to be self-sustainable and they want a good quality, natural product. I guess we will have to see when we are making our visits. 

That's enough about us. What I am hoping is that some of you can give us any tips or suggestions on Isla Holbox and the surrounding areas. We will be renting a car while in Mexico and would like to travel around to make the most of our trip. Visiting Merida is a possibility though the things I keep reading about it being extremely humid and hot all of the time (more so than other locations) makes me think twice but it is worth checking out. I have also considered Progreso after reading some of the posts about the beautiful water and laid back attitude. We have also considered driving down to Corozal in Belize and so though this isn't on the Belize forum, if anyone has been down there I would love to hear what you thought. I will have to get around to posting something in the other forum for Belize too.

Cheers from Colorado! 
Britt and Sam


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

I've never been to Holbox but if I were to go I would check with one of the Scuba sites (say scubaboard.com - hopefully that suggestion is not seen as competing with this one) under the Mexico area. We do have a young friend who went there this year and loved it.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the Mexico Forum. Have you looked into the requirements to getting Residence visas for you and your husband? I kind of doubt you'll be able to support yourselves making and selling artesanal soaps while living on Isla Holbox, but perhaps I'm being too negative. In any event, good luck with everything and stay in touch as your plans progress.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

We spent at least 10 years of vacations etc going up and down the coast from say Cancun all the way to Xcalak. You say you don't want Americans (I assume that includes tourists) yet you want to have a tourist oriented business. It has been at least 5 years - but perhaps Tulum or Mahahual might be better for you to look at. Now - if you are secretly rich - look at Tankah Tres just north of Tulum. And remember - there are hurricanes on that coast.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Not only are there financial requirements to prove self-supporting income and/or investments, but one must have Mexican government permission to work in Mexico. Generally, it is not easy to get, as Mexico protects its own. That permission must be granted by INM (immigration) as a lucrativa endorsement to your Residente Temporal visa, approval for which must be applied for at a Mexican consulate in your home country before going to reside in Mexico. A tourist/visitor is absolutely prohibited from working.


----------



## brittneerae (Feb 22, 2016)

Thank you for the tips! I do understand that we have a lot of work to do and different things we need to pay for and obtain. I know it is a lot of work and planning and it will be hard but we are prepared for it  I appreciate the info!


----------



## brittneerae (Feb 22, 2016)

chuck846 said:


> We spent at least 10 years of vacations etc going up and down the coast from say Cancun all the way to Xcalak. You say you don't want Americans (I assume that includes tourists) yet you want to have a tourist-oriented business. It has been at least 5 years - but perhaps Tulum or Mahahual might be better for you to look at. Now - if you are secretly rich - look at Tankah Tres just north of Tulum. And remember - there are hurricanes on that coast.


I think we may end up just checking out some spots along the coast and make our way down from Holbox all the way to Playa Del Carmen. I will look into Mahahual and Tulum though so thanks for the suggestions.

I actually anticipate the business to be much more oriented to the locals in the area. On an island like Holbox I think this type of business would work well because self-sustainability is important to the people there and they pride themselves on making what they can of what is already available. I think having a place to either make your own product to take home, or buy something locally made, affordable and all natural (without having to leave the island I might add) may prove to be something the island would embrace. Who knows, we really won't know until we get there and spend some time. Who knows, I may end up being completely off-base but we will see. Keeping our options open.

Thanks!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

brittneerae said:


> I actually anticipate the business to be much more oriented to the locals in the area. On an island like Holbox I think this type of business would work well because self-sustainability is important to the people there and they pride themselves on making what they can of what is already available.
> Thanks!


To help you in your search for a place to start ypur business, are you aware that as of the 2010 census, Isla Holbox has only 1486 inhabitants? Here's a link: https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holbox


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

You should have a look at Holbox from a Google Earth perspective.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Brittneerae; do either of you speak Spanish? I would think that would be a prerequisite for developing a business in Mexico.


----------



## brittneerae (Feb 22, 2016)

Wow, I appreciate all of the feedback. I must have come off a little clueless in my first post based on some of the replies. We are very aware of how tiny Isla Holbox is, that is one of the reasons we are visiting in April and also part of its charm. I know it is difficult to start a business in another country and it is not our main priority right now, only an option we are entertaining as we start looking at different locations in Mexico. We plan on living somewhere at least 6 months before we really plant our feet and start figuring out if a business will work for us or not. We may end up going down a completely different road for work but I really won't know what that is yet. 

My post was mainly to obtain more info on other areas near Isla Holbox and hopefully hear from someone who lives there or has lived there. I will keep on searching this site and others for more info. I am grateful for the feedback and I am excited to try some of these other areas while we are down there in April. 

Thanks,

Britt and Sam


----------



## brittneerae (Feb 22, 2016)

Anonimo said:


> Brittneerae; do either of you speak Spanish? I would think that would be a prerequisite for developing a business in Mexico.


We both speak a little Spanish right now but we are currently learning Spanish through a program on our computer.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

brittneerae said:


> My post was mainly to obtain more info on other areas near Isla Holbox and hopefully hear from someone who lives there or has lived there. I will keep on searching this site and others for more info. I am grateful for the feedback and I am excited to try some of these other areas while we are down there in April.


But there is nothing near Holbox (which is pronounced Hole-Bush btw). There is virtually no-one living there. Perhaps the only smaller town in Mexico is Xcalak (pronounced Ish-Kalack). At both - you will likely turn into alcoholics and get divorced.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

> At both - you will likely turn into alcoholics and get divorced.


Oh, my! Chuck, I take it that you don't like small towns?


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

TurtleToo said:


> Oh, my! Chuck, I take it that you don't like small towns?


That is not the case. I love to VISIT small towns. We spent a week in Xcalak diving. And there actually is a small expat community there - most are pilots.


----------



## brittneerae (Feb 22, 2016)

chuck846 said:


> But there is nothing near Holbox (which is pronounced Hole-Bush btw). There is virtually no-one living there. Perhaps the only smaller town in Mexico is Xcalak (pronounced Ish-Kalack). At both - you will likely turn into alcoholics and get divorced.


Chuck - Yes, again, I know it is VERY small; that is one of the reasons we are visiting is so we can see what its like and see if we like/could live somewhere so small. We will be trying out other towns and areas too. I don't like big cities; though they can have their perks. We are keeping our options open but still very much interested. 

Obviously not moving tomorrow so I am not too worried just yet about sweating all the small stuff. I will save that for when we finally narrow it down and commit to a place.

I will have to let my husband know we will be divorcing later after suffering many months of fighting over who gets to finish the bottle of tequila. I will be sure to pack some B12, ha! 

Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

actually one of my ex neighbor told me the same thing about Xcalak except that she bought a house there..she said there was nothing to do but fish dive and drink and her husband did just that. She is an artist so she escaped a few temptations but sold out as soon as she could and left her husband as well just like you predicted..
Small town big hell..or something like that.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> Hi and welcome to the Mexico Forum. Have you looked into the requirements to getting Residence visas for you and your husband? I kind of doubt you'll be able to support yourselves making and selling artesanal soaps while living on Isla Holbox, but perhaps I'm being too negative. In any event, good luck with everything and stay in touch as your plans progress.


Just before leaving Mexico last month (probably temporarily), I was looking for gifts for friends. Along Reforma, I believe in the block between El Angel and La Palma, I wandered into a huge store that sold all Mexican made natural skin care products, including soaps. An extensive line that in chatting with the saleswoman, said they sold nationally.

I don't remember what products they put into their products. My then wife and I ran a similar business a decade ago in the U.S. We developed our own way to set the products apart from other natural ones, which I'm sure you can do, but just making you aware that Mexicans are very aware of naturally made skin care products, and I'm sure this wasn't the only national line that exists.

"Special American Formula" can always work, I suspect. "Special 21st Century American Formula."

We also sold a few natural Mexican made products online, that sold well in North America and to a lesser extent in Europe. Through a business friend, I even found a Chinese business woman who tested the product and got great reviews. She invited me to China, Shenzun, just over the border of Hong Kong, and only there she showed me new bottles she had designed that said "Made in USA." Skin care products from Mexico were totally unknown in China and would not sell (Japan is most prestigious in China for skin care products, followed by France and USA). We even toured the factory that would bottle the stuff that we'd ship in bulk and yes, we were able to add something to justify the Made in USA label, but alas, she overextended herself and went bankrupt via other enterprises.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Just before leaving Mexico last month (probably temporarily), I was looking for gifts for friends. Along Reforma, I believe in the block between El Angel and La Palma, I wandered into a huge store that sold all Mexican made natural skin care products, including soaps. An extensive line that in chatting with the saleswoman, said they sold nationally.


Do you remember which side of Reforma this store was located? Was it before the Reforma 222 shopping mall, or was it perhaps in the mall itself? I live near there and would love to find a store like that. Do you remember the name of the line? Many thanks!


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

With respect to Isla Holbox.... although I have not been there for about 5 years, and I suspect that it is a little different, you may be surprised (positively or negatively) by it. First, one does not drive to it.... a short boat ride is required. No cars on the small island (well, maybe 5) and inhabitants and guests use golf carts in addition to walking. We did arrive there via bus and left by taxi (to Cancun airport). Secondly, I don't know about living there.... it might get boring after the glow wears off. Thirdly, there are very few restaurants or stores there and once back on the mainland it is a jaunt to a town that has service facilities. Yada Yada Yada

Having said all that, it is/was a seriously wonderful/laid back place to visit. Watch out for mosquitoes on the western end of the island, but.... It will in no way remind you of Isla Majares or Playa or Cozumel or any other place for that matter. If 'retiring from normal life' is your intent, you may find your place there.

Another place you may want to put on your itinerary to check out is Puerto Morelos between Cancun and Playa. Although it does get some tourist traffic and does have some smaller high-rise accommodations, it is basically a pretty laid back place (so why am I blabbing about it to the world!!!). Close to a lot of places but kinda not on many folks radar. A couple of km off of 307.

About Progreso.... my wife and I didn't particularly care for that town.... it's just that, a town on the coast but to us not very inviting. But to be fair, we did not spend any time there and may not have given it a chance. However, there are some great 'settlements' and beaches just up from there that are very nice if not pretty small. And Chelem and Chuburna just to the west is OK but the beaches are not to write home about.

One more place, larger and inland, that you might take a look at is Valladolid. And if you at all care about visiting larger cities, DO NOT miss Merida... the White City! It is beautiful and full of life on a nightly basis and has a very European/Caribbean influence. Although I do not think I could live there year around due to the heat and humidity, it was for us very comfortable in the Winter (and we live in humidity-free Colorado like you).


----------



## brittneerae (Feb 22, 2016)

RickS said:


> With respect to Isla Holbox.... although I have not been there for about 5 years, and I suspect that it is a little different, you may be surprised (positively or negatively) by it. First, one does not drive to it.... a short boat ride is required. No cars on the small island (well, maybe 5) and inhabitants and guests use golf carts in addition to walking. We did arrive there via bus and left by taxi (to Cancun airport). Secondly, I don't know about living there.... it might get boring after the glow wears off. Thirdly, there are very few restaurants or stores there and once back on the mainland it is a jaunt to a town that has service facilities. Yada Yada Yada
> 
> Having said all that, it is/was a seriously wonderful/laid back place to visit. Watch out for mosquitoes on the western end of the island, but.... It will in no way remind you of Isla Majares or Playa or Cozumel or any other place for that matter. If 'retiring from normal life' is your intent, you may find your place there.
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks for all the great advice! I have a feeling, the more research I do, we will want to end up spending more time on the Caribbean side and check out other places near Playa Del Carmen and further down toward Chetumal. I will start looking into Puerto Morelos because I keep hearing good things and the beaches look incredible (which is a must for us). We are actually starting to discuss just winging it and traveling all along the coast after staying in Holbox for a couple of days. We are entertaining the idea of driving down into Corozal Belize as well (though it is tricky finding a rental car company that allows you to take the car across the border). 

My folks would really like to check out Merida though I don't think it is a place we would live either. I have heard it is extremely hot and humid for someone who wants to stay all year round and as you know, its quite an adjustment from the Mile High City! I think it is worth a trip if we can squeeze it in though. 

Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Just before leaving Mexico last month (probably temporarily), I was looking for gifts for friends. Along Reforma, I believe in the block between El Angel and La Palma, I wandered into a huge store that sold all Mexican made natural skin care products, including soaps. An extensive line that in chatting with the saleswoman, said they sold nationally.


Yesterday while riding a bus along Reforma just past La Palma, I glimpsed a small store called Lush, about a block from the 222 Reforma mall. It looked like it sells soaps and skin care products. Just now I googled the name and found this information: Los productos naturales de Lush - Dónde Ir

The products sound lovely, though I find the name rather silly, just part of the Mexican attitude that an upscale store or business sounds "better" if the name is in English (in the past that might have been French), anything but Spanish!

Anyway, thanks for the tip, MMoM.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Leave your dogs at home and you will not be restricted by transportation. There is lots of public transportation you can take and you can explore just about any place that way. It will take longer but you can be really flexibl, stay wher you like and get out of places you do not like. Always make sure when you go to remote places that you have transportation out of the place the same day or travel with your hamacs....


----------



## brittneerae (Feb 22, 2016)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Just before leaving Mexico last month (probably temporarily), I was looking for gifts for friends. Along Reforma, I believe in the block between El Angel and La Palma, I wandered into a huge store that sold all Mexican made natural skin care products, including soaps. An extensive line that in chatting with the saleswoman, said they sold nationally.
> 
> I don't remember what products they put into their products. My then wife and I ran a similar business a decade ago in the U.S. We developed our own way to set the products apart from other natural ones, which I'm sure you can do, but just making you aware that Mexicans are very aware of naturally made skin care products, and I'm sure this wasn't the only national line that exists.
> 
> ...


Well, that is interesting. I actually wonder if the woman you spoke with in Reforma is the same women I have read an article on just last year. She moved to Mexico with her husband and started making soap b/c they had run out of what they brought with them. She never intended to run a business like that but it flourished when people began asking her to sell it to them b/c the other options were so limited in the town. She now runs the business and sells nationally as well as in many of the major resorts all over Mexico. I will have to look at the article back home and see if it was in the same town. 

I think if we do choose to open and run a small business like this we will need to find a "nitch" to make our product stand out, like you said. My parents just came back from a trip to Turks and Caicos on the Salt Cay. Salt Cay is a very very small island and a gentleman who runs his restaurant, and a few businesses under the same name, employs over half of the island. One of his small businesses that he has recently started in the last couple of years is a salt scrub and soap making business. He makes it from the Salt the locals harvest for him (who also work in his restaurant). He profits over $100,000 a year on the salt scrub business alone. He sells it locally but also online and on other islands where he has opened small gift shops. He has really got a great business b/c the locals love working for him and his businesses are a large impact on the economy there so the government also loves him, which is only beneficial. 

Thanks for the info. I will see if I can find more research on similar businesses and how they are doing in Mexico. Nice to hear from someone who has done something similar!


----------



## Waller52 (Jun 17, 2015)

chuck846 said:


> Now - if you are secretly rich - look at Tankah Tres just north of Tulum.


What makes this area a requirement to be wealthy?


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Waller52 said:


> What makes this area a requirement to be wealthy?


Talking about dredging up old posts....

I assume you mean - what makes being wealthy a requirement in that area.

The sheer cost of the ocean-front properties. We are not talking mansions - but the various reefs do a good job in providing protection. It is directly across from Cozumel - so it provides very similar diving experiences - yet there is no-one there. Most people dive the cenotes - also very nice. I'll take a guess and say today you would need $700K USD to start a conversation.


----------



## heatherds (Mar 26, 2016)

Holbox is an amazing island. My husband and I are planning on moving there in the near future. I would not recommend trying to support yourself with this plan. There are already several local people who provide this type of service/products. The island is also becoming more expensive. Renting is becoming more challenging as there are not enough buildings to support the growth the island is seeing right now. I would recommend an extended visit so you can get to know the island for yourself. It is very beautiful! I would also caution you about the climate, you mentioned hot/humid is not something you prefer. This is a very tropical island climate especially June-Sept.


----------

